# Erfahrungen mit "Musikmach" Programmen

## nic0000

Hallo,

ich suche Programme um Musik zu machen. Ich selbst habe davon keine Ahnung, es ist etwas für meine Frau (die auch nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung davon hat).

Sie hat früher mit so alten DOS Programmen komponiert und Midi-Stücke gemacht.

Macht vielleicht jemand von euch Musik unter Linux?

Auch interessiert es mich wenn ihr es wider aufgegeben habt und warum?

Danke im vorraus

grüße

nico

----------

## ph03n1x

Hallo

Es gibt einige ganz gute programme unter linux:

ardour (vgl. cubase)

hydrogen (drumcomputer...)

...

Ich hab mir die Programme nur mal so zum spass angeschaut, machten aber einen ganz guten Eindruck. Im Linux Magazin war vor ein paar Wochen ein mehrseitiger Bericht über Musikmachen unter linux.

Viel Glück  :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

Hallo ph03n1x

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> ardour (vgl. cubase)
> 
> hydrogen (drumcomputer...)
> ...

 

ardour kannte ich noch nicht, das hole ich jetzt mal nach.

hydrogen habe ich mir schon mal angeguckt. Macht wirklich einen guten Eindruck, bin aber nicht weit gekommen da ich auf dem Gebiet noch nicht ausreichend sicher bin.

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab mir die Programme nur mal so zum spass angeschaut, machten aber einen ganz guten Eindruck. Im Linux Magazin war vor ein paar Wochen ein mehrseitiger Bericht über Musikmachen unter linux.
> 
> 

 

Vielen Dankt für deine Informationen, ich werde auch versuchen diese Ausgabe irgendwo zu ergattern.

Grüße

nico

----------

## psyqil

media-sound/cheesetracker vielleicht? Wie sieht's eigentlich aktuell mit media-sound/rosegarden aus, die V4 hab ich ja immer noch nicht ausprobiert...?!?

----------

## nic0000

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> media-sound/cheesetracker vielleicht?

 

Wow, die Screenshots machen was her... Meine Lahme Gurke soll sich mal mit den emergen beeilen  :Smile: 

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  Wie sieht's eigentlich aktuell mit media-sound/rosegarden aus, die V4 hab ich ja immer noch nicht ausprobiert...?!?

 

Dann mach das mal  :Wink: 

Sind wir dann schon mal zwei

Ist sogar KDE

Danke für die beiden Empfehlungen psyqil

Grüße

nico

----------

## nic0000

Hi, ich habe als erstes sofort Probleme mit ardour wegen jack gekriegt. Da ich nicht weiß was es ist habe ich diesen sehr frischen Beitrag von Linux-Magazin gefunden den ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.

http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2005/06/038-soundsysteme/

Ich muss mich erstmal einlesen in diese neue Materie.

grüße

nico

----------

## spirou

Ich hab's bis auf weiteres aufgegeben, unter Linux vernünftig Musik machen zu wollen. Ich hab noch keine Software gesehen, die den üblichen Windows/Mac-Programmen (wie Cubase oder Samplitude) auch nur annähernd das Wasser reichen können, weder in Sachen Stabilität noch in Sachen Workflow.

Auch die vielgerühmten LADSPA-Plugins halte ich in den allermeisten Fällen schlicht für qualitativ unbrauchbar. Freeverb funktioniert bei mir z.B. schon mal garnicht, das tut einfach überhaupt nix, die Diversen Kompressoren arbeiten so rüde, daß  eine Feineinstellung gar nicht möglich ist.

Schade, aber ich muß damit zum Teil Geld verdienen, und dafür sind die Voraussetzungen leider unter Linux noch nicht wirklich gegeben.

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nic0000

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Ich hab's bis auf weiteres aufgegeben, unter Linux vernünftig Musik machen zu wollen. Ich hab noch keine Software gesehen, die den üblichen Windows/Mac-Programmen (wie Cubase oder Samplitude) auch nur annähernd das Wasser reichen können, weder in Sachen Stabilität noch in Sachen Workflow.

 

Das ist natürlich sehr schade, aber währe ja auch zu schön wenn Linux mit seinen OS und Freeware mit den ganzen zum Teil nicht gerade billigen Software von OSX und Windows mithalten könnte.   :Smile: 

Wenn es so währe, dann würde diese Software (Cubase oder Samplitude) auch nicht mehr so teuer sein können.  :Wink: 

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Auch die vielgerühmten LADSPA-Plugins halte ich in den allermeisten Fällen schlicht für qualitativ unbrauchbar. Freeverb funktioniert bei mir z.B. schon mal garnicht, das tut einfach überhaupt nix, die Diversen Kompressoren arbeiten so rüde, daß  eine Feineinstellung gar nicht möglich ist.

 

Da kann ich natürlich nichts zu sagen. 

ladspa-cmt oder ladspa-sdk was sollte ich mir angucken?

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Schade, aber ich muß damit zum Teil Geld verdienen, und dafür sind die Voraussetzungen leider unter Linux noch nicht wirklich gegeben.

 

Ja, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Aber ich bin trotzdem gute Hoffnung das meine Frau, die zwar auch "professionell" Musik macht (komponiert und singt), das bisschen was sie mit Notenblatt und Stift macht dann auch mit Linux machen kann. Ich selbst bin weder musikalisch begabt noch sonderlich ambitioniert, daher werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mit Linux glücklich.

Da hätte ich mal eine andere Frage bei der Gelegenheit.

Könnt ihr mir Programme zur Komposition empfehlen? So am besten mit Noten setzen (Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich es sonst beschreiben soll, sry)?

Danke & Grüße

nico

----------

## spirou

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist natürlich sehr schade, aber währe ja auch zu schön wenn Linux mit seinen OS und Freeware mit den ganzen zum Teil nicht gerade billigen Software von OSX und Windows mithalten könnte.  
> 
> Wenn es so währe, dann würde diese Software (Cubase oder Samplitude) auch nicht mehr so teuer sein können. 
> ...

 

Ich würde die 2000 , die ich für Cubase und Plugins ausgegeben habe, liebend gern für entsprechende Linux-Software ausgeben, wenn es sie denn gäbe, so ist das nicht. Im Gegenteil, ich würde dafür sogar mehr ausgeben. Ich will auch die Arbeit der Entwickler, die bisher an den Programmen gearbeitet haben, keinesfalls schmälern. Tatsache ist nur, daß alle mir bekannten *x-Programme den Anforderungen im Studioalltag im Moment noch beiweitem nicht gewachsen sind.

Damit hier nicht der falsche Eindruck entsteht: Ich arbeite ansonsten ausschließlich mit Gnu/Linux, Windows wird NUR für die Musikprogramme benutzt  :Wink: .

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da kann ich natürlich nichts zu sagen. 
> 
> ladspa-cmt oder ladspa-sdk was sollte ich mir angucken?
> ...

 

Das sind Effekt-Plugins, aber ich glaube, für deinen Anwendungszweck sind die nicht unbedingt notwendig. Wenn du sie trotzdem ausprobieren möchtest, dann ladspa-cmt. Sdk wäre das Entwicklungs-Kit.

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Aber ich bin trotzdem gute Hoffnung das meine Frau, die zwar auch "professionell" Musik macht (komponiert und singt), das bisschen was sie mit Notenblatt und Stift macht dann auch mit Linux machen kann. Ich selbst bin weder musikalisch begabt noch sonderlich ambitioniert, daher werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mit Linux glücklich.
> 
> 

 

Da würd ich mir doch am ehesten mal sowas wie Rosegarden oder muse anschauen:

media-sound/rosegarden

media-sound/museseq

Grade beim Suchen nach muse gesehen:

media-sound/musescore

Music Score Typesetter

Vielleicht ist das ja was? Hab ich noch nie ausprobiert, aber vielleicht taucht das ja?

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da hätte ich mal eine andere Frage bei der Gelegenheit.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir Programme zur Komposition empfehlen? So am besten mit Noten setzen (Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich es sonst beschreiben soll, sry)?
> ...

 

Ich schätze mal, sie spielt die Musik über ein MIDI-Keyboard ein und will das ganze nachträglich bearbeiten können und evtl. ausdrucken, richtig? Das hat ja dann mit echter Audio-Bearbeitung nicht soo viel zu tun, da ging's dann eher um einen MIDI-Sequencer...genau das machen eigentlich Rosegarden und museseq.

Was auch nicht schaden kann, ist der Jack-Audio-Server, den brauchst du für die meisten Musik-Programme:

media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit,

unter KDE am besten zusammen mit

media-sound/qjackctl (komfortables Frontend für den Server, erspart viel Ärger  :Wink: ).

Ein ganz vielversprechendes Programm wäre meiner Meinung nach noch Protux (media-sound/protux), allerdings muß man da sehr geduldig sein, weil hier ein völlig neues Bedienkonzept eingeführt wird. Genial, aber ohne Vorkenntnisse praktisch nicht bedienbar.

Wenn's nur um Notensatz geht, gibt's da sicher auch irgendeine LaTeX-Erweiterung, damit kenne ich mich allerdings garnicht aus.

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nic0000

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Tatsache ist nur, daß alle mir bekannten *x-Programme den Anforderungen im Studioalltag im Moment noch beiweitem nicht gewachsen sind.

 

Da kann man ja nur hoffen das der Zustand sich irgendwann mal ändert.

 *spirou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Damit hier nicht der falsche Eindruck entsteht: Ich arbeite ansonsten ausschließlich mit Gnu/Linux, Windows wird NUR für die Musikprogramme benutzt .

 

Nee, ich bin kein Linuxfaschist.  :Wink: 

 *spirou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das sind Effekt-Plugins, aber ich glaube, für deinen Anwendungszweck sind die nicht unbedingt notwendig. Wenn du sie trotzdem ausprobieren möchtest, dann ladspa-cmt. Sdk wäre das Entwicklungs-Kit.
> 
> 

 

Ich glaube das ist dann doch bisschen zu hart für den Anfang. Obwohl ich vor habe bisschen tiefer in die Materie einzusteigen.

 *spirou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da würd ich mir doch am ehesten mal sowas wie Rosegarden oder muse anschauen:
> 
> media-sound/rosegarden
> ...

 

Jupp, installiere ich gerade. Werde mich melden wenn ich mir das angeschaut habe  :Smile: 

 *spirou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich schätze mal, sie spielt die Musik über ein MIDI-Keyboard ein und will das ganze nachträglich bearbeiten können und evtl. ausdrucken, richtig? Das hat ja dann mit echter Audio-Bearbeitung nicht soo viel zu tun, da ging's dann eher um einen MIDI-Sequencer...genau das machen eigentlich Rosegarden und museseq.
> 
> 

 

Nee, sie hat zwar auch ein Keyboard, das war aber nie an dem Computer dran. Sie macht eigentlich fast alles im Kopf, was ich aber ziemlich schade finde, denn Noten auf dem Papier sind für mich leider keine Musik. Ich würde mal gerne ihre Kompositionen hören. Immerhin komponiert sie zum Teil ja auch ganze Orchesterstücke, das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen selbst wenn sie auf dem Klavier die einzelnen Sequenzen vorspielt kann ich das im Kopf mangels Musikbegabung nicht zusammensetzen.   :Sad: 

Aber ich habe tatsächlich vor das Keyboard an den Rechner zu stüpseln.  :Wink: 

 *spirou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was auch nicht schaden kann, ist der Jack-Audio-Server, den brauchst du für die meisten Musik-Programme:
> 
> media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit,
> ...

 

Yupp beides schon auf dem System. 

Wo wir schon beim Sound-Server sind:

Wie stehst du zu arts? Soll das auf dem System bleiben oder soll ich das rauskicken?

 *spirou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein ganz vielversprechendes Programm wäre meiner Meinung nach noch Protux (media-sound/protux), allerdings muß man da sehr geduldig sein, weil hier ein völlig neues Bedienkonzept eingeführt wird. Genial, aber ohne Vorkenntnisse praktisch nicht bedienbar.
> 
> 

 

Meine Frau hat ein schnödes Programm für MIDI und ein anderes für Notesetzen benutzt, beides unter DOS. Alles auf einem 90Mhz P1. Sie _ist_ geduldig  :Smile: 

Seit die Maschine kaputt ist (hdd im nirvana) macht sie alles per Blatt Papier und am Klavier.

 *spirou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn's nur um Notensatz geht, gibt's da sicher auch irgendeine LaTeX-Erweiterung, damit kenne ich mich allerdings garnicht aus.
> 
> 

 

Ne, darum geht es noch nicht, aber der Tipp ist trotzdem nützlich  :Smile: 

Da habe ich wohl den falschen Begriff gewählt, ich glaube Notennotation passt besser. Sie schreibt einfach die Noten schnell nieder wenn sie eine Idee hat, und das Programm macht dann höchstens MIDI Sound daraus, damit sie es kontrollieren kann. Ich staune immer wieder, wie wenig da für einen Musiker nötig ist.

Dummerweise habe ich ihr altes Programm nie gesehen und jetzt ist der Rechner hin.  

Jetzt ist auch musescore fertig.

Das sieht schon mal sehr nach dem aus was sie mir beschrieben hat  :Smile:  *freu*

Oh Danke Spirou für die Wertvollen Tipps, genau das habe ich mir erhofft:

Einen "Sachkundigen" Tippgeber. Ich habe von Musik so gar keine Ahnung  :Smile: 

grüße

nico

----------

## spirou

Das freut mich natürlich  :Smile: 

Zu arts: Ich weiß, daß arts irgendwie verhasst ist, aber ich muß sagen, daß ich eigentlich keine größeren Probleme damit hab. Allerdings läuft bei mir halt höchstens mal amarok, xine oder mplayer. Programme wie ardour benutzen eh den jack, und wenn man mit qjackctrl jack startet, wird arts sowieso gestoppt.

Nachdem arts irgendwie zu KDE gehört und ich KDE-Fan bin, sehe ich keine Veranlassung, den runterzuhauen. Bei mir macht er halt genau das, was er soll. Hab mich aber auch noch nie groß mit den Alternativen befasst.

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## django013

Hallo,

habe gerade Euren Thread entdeckt.

Ich nutze auch noch M$ für Musik (cubase) und verwende ein keyboard mit vst-Instrumenten.

Ist Euch eine Anwendung bekannt, die solche Instrumente nach Linux "importieren" kann?

----------

## Martux

Hallo!

Habe gerade Euren thread so überflogen, und glaube dem noch was hinzuzufügen zu haben:

http://www.linux-sound.org/

wurde noch gar nicht erwähnt.

hth

----------

## django013

Hi Marc,

danke für den Link. Die Adresse kannte ich in der Tat noch nicht.

Hat ja eine umfangreiche Linksammlung - da bin ich erstmal beschäftigt mit Lesen ...

----------

## nic0000

 *marc@amarok wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.linux-sound.org/
> 
> wurde noch gar nicht erwähnt.
> ...

 

Hardcore, ich hätte nicht gedacht das unter Linux so viel abgeht im Bereich Musik.

Bin auch noch am lesen

grüße

nico

----------

## nic0000

 *spirou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zu arts: Ich weiß, daß arts irgendwie verhasst ist, aber ich muß sagen, daß ich eigentlich keine größeren Probleme damit hab. Allerdings läuft bei mir halt höchstens mal amarok, xine oder mplayer. 

 

Also arts soll ziemliche Schwierigkeiten besonders im fullduplex Betrieb machen. Da ich (so wie du) relativ mit Sound auf der Box brauche ist mir auch arts nicht negativ aufgefallen. Mal sehen wie es sich verhält wenn ich mehr Ansprüche entwickle. Natürlich währe ich froh wenn andere auch ihre Erfahrungen zu Sound-Servern mitteilen würden...

 *spirou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Programme wie ardour benutzen eh den jack, und wenn man mit qjackctrl jack startet, wird arts sowieso gestoppt.

 

Das ist nützlich zu wissen. Ich kann also beide relativ unkompliziert nutzen. Was passiert eigentlich mit Programmen die jetzt mit arts rechnen? Übernimmt Jack dann die Aufgabe von arts?

 *spirou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nachdem arts irgendwie zu KDE gehört und ich KDE-Fan bin, sehe ich keine Veranlassung, den runterzuhauen. Bei mir macht er halt genau das, was er soll. Hab mich aber auch noch nie groß mit den Alternativen befasst.

 

Ich mag KDE auch sehr gerne. Allerdings wird arts so viel ich gelesen habe nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und Jack wird als sein Nachfolger gehandelt.

Danke und liebe Grüße

nico

----------

## Martux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hardcore
> 
> 

 

givin' you more and more...

 :Cool:   :Laughing:  Ich wusste dass es Euch gefällt.

Schön wenn man helfen kann   :Razz: 

----------

